# What if you have a weak day at the gym and...



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2005)

...you still get a good workout?  Meaning, say you can normaly do 275lbs on an incline bench using a barbell for 6 times, only today you can only do it 4 times.  Every other following excercise for that bodypart (chest) is also being "weak."  If you push it to its limit of still feeling sore afterwards rending the feelings of a good workout, regardless of the intensity decrease, can this still be positive results?

In black and white, the question is, does getting a good workout from a weak day only bring you back up to speed?  OR.  Is it just a matter of not having enough energy that day, due to sleep, carb deficiency (sp?), but the body is reacting to it (hypertrophy) as if it was a good day?  (good day meaning a 275lb x 6 instead of 4 day )


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

I just drop weight and do a high rep day.......275 for 6...cant do it....so
225 for high reps


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 3, 2005)

You might of just had an off day. Now if it continues the next workout or two, I'd look into your diet and possibly overtraining


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You might of just had an off day. Now if it continues the next workout or two, I'd look into your diet and possibly overtraining



Exactly.    That's why it's important to record what you lift, so you can know if you're progressing or regressing.  I go by the three strikes and you're out rule.  Three consecutive weeks of regressing workouts means you need a change of some sort.  Lower the volume or intensity, change your routine or even take a week off.


----------



## Tarkan_GREAT (Oct 3, 2005)

There's no such thing as weak days! ALways train hard! PERIOD!


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 3, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Exactly.  That's why it's important to record what you lift, so you can know if you're progressing or regressing. I go by the three strikes and you're out rule. Three consecutive weeks of regressing workouts means you need a change of some sort. Lower the volume or intensity, change your routine or even take a week off.


 
Great idea.  I like that.


----------

